# Passing emissions with a ca18det



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

Has anyone been able to pass emissions with the ca? My tags expire in a few months so i was just wondering if i have some problems to look forward to


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

CA18FASTBACK92 said:


> Has anyone been able to pass emissions with the ca? My tags expire in a few months so i was just wondering if i have some problems to look forward to


go to your local track (or sunoco that sells the 104/112 octane (UNLEADED!) gas, run the tank empty, and put a few gallons of race gas in it. it burns INCREDIBLY efficiently, it's pretty hard to fail as long as you have at least 1 cat on the car. just be prepared to spend ~$4-$5 per gallon.

or just bribe the attendant.

or move lol...you don't have a ton of options


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

HAHA... yea passing the CA is possible unless you in Cali... Dont know about TN but AZ passed it.


----------



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

So basically i just want to get the engine running hot ?I believe i can find a way to make that happen,lol.Thanks guys.


----------



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

Sefoam could help a bit too.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

they sell bottles of stuff at the auto parts store that allege to guarantee you to pass the emissions part of the smog. Don't know if it works.


----------



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

Worked on my corolla, but I already passed emissions with it, and I did it afterwards and gained a second on my 0-60, its 11 seconds instead of 12. Oh and make sure it doesn't come out your headers like it did to mine, its only supposed to come out exhuast. Mine came out both ends.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

not like you live in CA, where the attendant knows what the KA24 engine is suppose to look like....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

[No message]


----------

